# Camping In Nj



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll be in Westfield NJ for two weeks in September to receive medical treatment for my eyes. I'm going to undergo a treatment that has been shown to hault and occasionally slightly reverse certain forms of blindness. I'm thinking, hey, what the hey, I could always use a couple percentage points of vision given what I have now is pretty much zero. Anyway, instead of going down by myself and staying in a hotel, my wife figures might as well make a family vacation out of it and take the Outback down. She'd also like to check NYC and so would I since it would be so close. So my question to you good folks pertains to recommending a decent CG in the area (Gateway County) that has something to offer a young family and which isn't to far from either NYC and Westfield NJ? Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.




try


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No clue on places to stay...but I wanted to wish you good luck with the eye treatment.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.newjerseycampgrounds.com/Default.php


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Can't vouch for any of the parks withing a decent distance of Westfield but from the URL I would either try Mahlon Dickinson or Jugtown Mtn. They would be "relatively" easy commutes to Westfield but still they are 45 minutes with no traffic. If you wanted to get to Westfield from either local I would plan at least 1 1/4 hours during peak traffic. If you get down to Westfield then you take the train to Newark and then the PATH to NYC.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Panther Lake in Andover, NJ is the closest I know off. Its still about 1 hr to Westfield tho.

Keep us, me informed of your plans, I would really love to see you again while you are this close to me. Been a while since we ve talked.

John


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes and advice. Doesn't seem to be a lot of choice in the area, it may come down to Liberty campground on the shore of the Hudson. John, I'll be sure to give you a call just before we take off so we can hook up.
Cheers,
lawrence and family


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Drive by Jugtown CG all the time, live right up the road. Its a little backwoodsy, but quiet. You would be about 45 min from NYC. Straight shot down I-78 and onto the PATH train. Would be an hourish from Westfield, given traffic. Can give it a little more thought and get back to you. Good luck with everything and if you find yourself in the area, would be willing to help anyway that we could.

Jim


----------

